# Rozmieszczenie partycji na dysku a wydajnosc

## squadak

Witam,

Chcialbym sie dowiedziec co sadzicie o przywiazywaniu wagi, gdzie na dysku znajduje sie poszczegolne partycje np. swap lub /var na koncu lub na poczatku dysku. Czy ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie gdzie znajduje sie partycja /boot ... czy na extended czy na primary?

----------

## nbvcxz

może w zamierzchłycch czasach (15 lat temu) położenie na początku czy końcu dysku miało wpływ na wydajność - teraz różnice jeśli są to tak niewielkie, że w praktyce są pomijalne

co do primary / extended - nie wiem

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie zawsze rootfs jest na primary reszta extended chyba, ze partycji będzie mniej niz 4 wtedy robie wszystkei primary.

----------

## squadak

a czy mozna calego linucha na extended wrzucic? tzn poprostu zrobic jedna duza extended i jako logiczne zalozyc wszystkie potrzebne partycje linuxowe ... w szczegolnosci pytam o /boot

----------

## nbvcxz

 *squadak wrote:*   

> a czy mozna calego linucha na extended wrzucic? tzn poprostu zrobic jedna duza extended i jako logiczne zalozyc wszystkie potrzebne partycje linuxowe ... w szczegolnosci pytam o /boot

 

oczywiście można, ale sensowne rozplanowanie partycji pozwala zwiększyć bezpieczeństwo, a czasem w niewielkim stopniu prędkość działania systemu   :Arrow:  przejrzyj forum dokładnie

----------

## mbar

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> może w zamierzchłycch czasach (15 lat temu) położenie na początku czy końcu dysku miało wpływ na wydajność - teraz różnice jeśli są to tak niewielkie, że w praktyce są pomijalne

 

żeś pan walnął teraz, że siemasz...

http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/storage/2007/wd-750gb/hdtunewd750.png

Partycje "z przodu" dysku, są prawie 2 razy szybsze, niż te "z tyłu" (chodzi o transfer). Tak było, jest i będzie przy tej technologii  :Smile: 

----------

## nbvcxz

 *Quote:*   

> http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/storage/2007/wd-750gb/hdtunewd750.png

 

niestety obrazek nie ładuje się, a chętnie poznałbym detale - szeególnie jeżeli chodzi właśnie o transfer - miałem wrażenie że jedyne opóźnienie to Access Arm Movement (opisany np. http://linux.web.cern.ch/linux/scientific4/docs/rhel-isa-en-4/s1-storage-perf.html )

----------

## quosek

a nie chodzi przede wszystkim o prędkość kątową ?

jeżeli dysk ma stałe rpm (pytanie czy tak jest - bo cd np mają zmienne) to logiczne jest, że przy początku "łykamy więcej segmentów na sekundę"

----------

## Bialy

Prawda jest to, ze im blizej srodka dysku tym transfer jest wiekszy.

U mnie wynosi od 80 MB/s przy srodku do 60 MB/s na koncu.

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

nie zwiazane bezposrednio z gentoo

----------

## mbar

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> niestety obrazek nie ładuje się, a chętnie poznałbym detale

 

sorry, widać mają zabezpieczenie przed hotlinkowaniem, tu jest całość:

http://www.anandtech.com/printarticle.aspx?i=3061

Poza tym wszystko wzięliście na odwrót  :Smile: 

Nie bliżej środka, tylko bliżej zewnętrznej krawędzi (zerowy cylinder jest właśnie "na zewnątrz" dysku).

I nie prędkość kątowa (która jest oczywiście taka sama), ale prędkość liniowa, która "na zewnątrz" (na krawędzi) jest największa i tam jest najwyższy transfer. No i dyski o wyższej pojemności mają lepszy transfer ze względu na większą gęstość zapisanych danych.

----------

## BeteNoire

To o czym pisze mbar gołym okiem widać. Kiedyś robiłem prosty test - dysk 80 gb, partycje po 10gb, jedna na początku, druga na końcu dysku. Zgadnijcie, na którą dłużej kopiowały się dane? (wpływ prędkości dysku źródłowego wykluczyłem, bo był nieco szybszy od docelowego). Podobne wyniki dawał windowsowy program HDTach.

Dlatego partycje o największym IO powinny się znajdować na początku dysku, a partycje dotykane rzadko mogą sobie siedzieć na końcu.

Co do partycji podstawowych i rozszerzonych to wydaje mi się, że łatwiej odzyskać uszkodzoną podstawową, dlatego stawiam na niej system, a magazyny danych są w rozszerzonych/logicznych. Jeśli pada rozszerzona to padają też logiczne wewnątrz niej. No ale z drugiej strony - jak często się Wam to dzieje  :Smile:  Dlatego w sumie zrezygnowałem z rozbicia systemu na więcej partycji, a wszystkie: /boot, swap, /, /home, są jak najmniejsze i siedzą na początkach dysków.

----------

## nbvcxz

odszczekuję w temacie transferu i jak najbardziej prędkość liniowa jest największa na "krańcach talerza"   :Shocked: 

natomiast mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - wspomniałem o "Access Arm Movement" - ponieważ ostatnio mało interesuję się warstwą hardwarową to proszę o wytłumaczenie: jaka jest "pozycja spoczynkowa głowic" - przy środku czy krańcach talerza?, a co za tym idzie - gdzie czas dostępu jest najniższy i jakie tu są różnice?

edit: oczywiście pytania w sferze teorii a nie rozstrzygania o wydajności - bo tu wogóle nie poruszamy tematu cache'u

----------

## Bialy

Tak zwana strefa ladowania znajduje sie przy srodku talerza.

----------

## garwol

ale to chyba nie ma znaczenia bo i tak glowice siedza tam przy wylaczonym dysku tylko a normalnie to sa "gdzies nad talerzem", czy sie myle?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bialy

Nie mylisz sie. Glowice znajduja sie na strefie ladowania tylko jak masz wylaczony/zatrzymany dysk.

----------

